# Creative Audigy 2 ZS: multiple connections to line-in???



## Rennurdaor (Nov 20, 2005)

The drivers for my motherboard’s onboard sound were causing problems, so I replaced the onboard sound with an Audigy 2 ZS card. It is fantastic! I am not having any problems, but there are some questions about its use the answers to which I have not been able to glean from the manual or the online knowledge base. Since my questions involve three different issues, I am making three different posts. I hope this doesn’t violate some kind of posting rule. If it does, I apologize. I certainly will appreciate any help anyone can give me. Creative has not replied to my questions.

I have two devices that I would like to have connected to the line-in jack on my Audigy 2 ZS card. One is the sound out from my ATI All-in-Wonder X600 Pro graphics card which must be connected to the sound card’s line-in jack in order to get TV sound from the video card’s TV tuner to the PC speakers. The other is a TenTek RX-320 PC radio which has no speaker or controls. All control of this shortwave receiver is by the PC software via serial cable. There is a line-out jack on the radio for sending sound to the PC and a cable with 1/8” stereo plugs on each end for connecting to the line-in jack on the sound card.

I have a short Y adapter cable with one stereo plug to two stereo jacks. The main use listed for it would be to connect two sets of speakers or headphones to a sound card’s line-out jack. Would it be possible to use this Y adapter to connect two input sources to the line-in jack on my Audigy 2 ZS? Or, would this constantly tie the radio and video card together and possibly harm the radio, sound card, graphics card, and/or the whole PC? I have found a source online for a switch ($21) with similar connections. I am almost certain using a switch would be OK. Or, I could just plug each source one at a time into a jack on the $3 adapter cable and save wear and tear on the sound card’s line-in jack. I am just not sure if the most desirable situation, having both sources always simultaneously connected to the line-in, would work or would lead to disaster.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

You could use a switch to be safe.
Being as you only have 2 devices to connect,
I would get an auxillary cable for the ATI card.
There is an AUX connector inside on the video card
that can be connected to the sound card.
I got the special cable for mine on ebay cheap.
Then you just set the TV input to AUX.


----------



## Rennurdaor (Nov 20, 2005)

leroys1000:

Thanks for your very quick reply to my post and to my other 2 posts also.

My manual does not document an AUX connector; but I assume the connector on the graphics card is the 4-pin white connector in the left top corner between the angle in the rear bracket and the large, retangular, silver tuner module. Do you know if this is correct? 

I am not sure what kind of cable I should be looking for. From searching around online, I think it might be a CD audio cable with black to white connectors (I think MPC to MPC2 connectors) which are available all over the place. Is this correct and if not what should I be searching for?

You have already helped me a lot. Thanks in advance for any more help you (or anyone) can give me.


----------

